# setting up nano using ADA (Ammonia related alqae)



## nayr88 (27 Sep 2010)

Hello people 

I'm getting my delivery of ADA amazonia and power sand special S tomorrow along with some anubias cup plants. The filter I'm using is a Fluval 105 the media is used but dry from being stored. Would I be right in setting up the tank letting the filter cycle the tank with the ammonia spike of the substrate before getting anything planted? 

I'm sure I read on here ammonia plus light can cause algae... 

Any suggestions welcome 

Cheeeeeers earrrss


----------



## Mark Evans (27 Sep 2010)

water changes.

 TGM could advise better maybe?


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (27 Sep 2010)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> Hello people
> 
> I'm getting my delivery of ADA amazonia and power sand special S tomorrow along with some anubias cup plants. The filter I'm using is a Fluval 105 the media is used but dry from being stored. Would I be right in setting up the tank letting the filter cycle the tank with the ammonia spike of the substrate before getting anything planted?
> 
> ...




Nayr88

Let it cycle with spikes before planting and adding any fish - that what I was advised to do and thats what I am going to do - the old fashion way.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (27 Sep 2010)

Yeah, it's usualy best to scape up but leave the plants untill that ammonia is settled. You could
always do shed loads of water changes if your geared up to that, and throw lots of fast growing stems in. Or, you could use zeolite or similar ammonia remover in your filter.
Many ways to skin a cat as they say.


----------



## nayr88 (28 Sep 2010)

Thanks for the advice everyone.

I could go loco on the water changes of just leave it a week, there like the 1 2 Gro plants so I'm sure(hope) they'll be fine for a week, with a decent water change every other day or 3rd day. 
 Unless I can find some zeolite, what are the drawbacks of using it though? There usually is with most things that 'cheat' waiting times ect 

Has anyone had to go through ammonia spikes with this stuff? If so how long do they last?


Good bile


----------



## ghostsword (28 Sep 2010)

Why not get some stem plants, such as hygros and let them floating on your tank, they would absorbe Ammonia, and would grow very fast, as they would get the CO2 they need closer to the surface. 

Otherwise, get some Riccia on it, let it floating, it soaks up lots of ammonia, and you would end up with more Riccia to scape or to sell.


----------



## Shadow (28 Sep 2010)

plant densely from the start, the plant will help absorb those ammonia. Get those fast growing plants. Floating plants will also help. Alternatively you can do frequent water change, maybe twice a week or more.


----------



## nayr88 (1 Oct 2010)

Cheers for the advice guys.

I went to pets at home and there plants where riddled with snails, so gave it a miss and decided to just keep a  militant water change schedule. There's a few plants in there and I've being doing daily water changes of about 60-70% with treated and left out for 24hours tap water and alll seems well 3days in.

Once my laptop gets sorted ill be able to start a journal. Thanks for your help chaps


----------

